# 1st Annual Volunteer Jam August 19th



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

The 1st annual Volunteer Jam will be held in Knoxville, TN on August 19th. This will be a MECA double point event with car show. We would love to have all come hang out with us for some good times and great sounds.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

tnaudio said:


> The 1st annual Volunteer Jam will be held in Knoxville, TN on August 19th. This will be a MECA double point event with car show. We would love to have all come hang out with us for some good times and great sounds.


I'll try to make this and Congrats on the Win @ The Vinny..


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you sir. I didn't realize anyone knew who I was on here.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone planning on attending this show?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I might try to make it. I'll have to put a request in at work to be off.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Who's judging this show?


----------

